# Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium



## DucatiMarkus (14. Aug. 2012)

Ach her je hab gerade im Internet Aquarium gesehn 7 Liter!
Für Neonfische geeignet steht da!!!

Wie viele werden so was haben ist ja noch schlimmer wie mein Teich mit vielen Goldis.
Gibt aber auch großes 19 Liter


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Das ist momentan der letzte Schrei. Die Leute sind wie verrückt danach und kaufen das auch dementsprechend, weil es viel viel Pflegeleichter ist (sein soll), wenig Wasser das man wechseln muss, geringe Stromkosten, und und und.

Wenn ich mal bei meinem Zoohändler (Wassenaar) bin, dann sehe ich recht häufig Leute mit solchen Cubes rumlaufen.

Nennt sich Nano-Cube und wird meistens eigentlich für Garnelen angeboten.


----------



## Schaffi (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hab solche Dinger bei nem Zoohändler in der Nähe gesehn, da waren keine Fische sondern nur Unterwasser (Salzwasser) Pflanzen drin. Was genau das war weiß ich nicht sah aber echt klasse aus. Als Blickfang mit Pflanzen finde ich die Dinger echt gut. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo,
Nano-AQ haben durchaus ihre Berechtigung, setzen jedoch einiges Wissen voraus.
Der Besatz sollte sorgfältig und mit Bedacht gewählt werden.
Garnelen und einige Arten von Zwergkrebsen sind da meine ich geeignet.
Vom Fischbesatz würde ich allerdings abraten.
Der Zoohändler natürlich nicht, er will und muß ja verkaufen.
Das Nano-AQ wegen ihres geringen Volumens Pflegeleichter sein sollen gehört allerdings in die Märchenwelt!:__ nase

Wir wissen doch alle: Je mehr Volumen, desto stabiler die Wasserwerte.

Also, wenn sich jemand so ein Ding(Was wirklich toll ausschauen kann wenn man es richtig macht)anschaffen möchte, bitte vorher genau informieren und sich schlau lesen.
Aber nicht im Zoohandel


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

So ein 20 Liter Becken kann für einen Kampffisch funktionieren. Alles da drunter ist maximal was für Garnelen. Neon sind Schwarmfische....also mindestens 7 Tiere ...das funktioniert nicht.

Möglicherweise ein Pärchen Heteriandria Formosa...nur spätestens wenn die Junge bekommen wird es zu voll


----------



## Speedy 1975 (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

wenn man es nur für pflanzen nutz so als deko finde ich das gut aber nix für tiere.
habe mir auch einigemale schon diese nano dinger angesehen und überlege mir nächstes jahr ein in der grösse 30x30x35 zuzulegen,das wären dann 30l
wird ohne pflanzen und ohne filter laufen und soll für meine goldies und shubunkis sein 
NATÜRLICH ALS FISCHFERNSEHER IN MEINEM TEICH 

so kann man die dinger auch einsetzen 

derzeit habe ich noch ein leeres 54l rumstehen was ich mal für nen kranken goldie als krankenhaus genutz habe und selbst bei dem becken finde ich noch nicht so das ware an besatz um das als vollwertigen aqurium laufen zu lassen. mein zoohändler sieht das aber auch recht streng mit becken grössen.


----------



## Hagalaz (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Ich finde es nur sehr verwunderlich, dass diese kleinen Becken so in Mode gekommen sind und von vielen unwissenden gekauft werden den je kleiner die Wassermasse desto schwere ist es ein Microklima aufrecht zu erhalten!
Ich finde alles unter 60 Liter sollte eigentlich Tier frei bleiben!


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo zusammen,

mich wundert die Begeisterung für Nanos gar nicht. Daraus lassen sich optische Perlen machen.

Ob es dann den Aufreger braucht, wenn jemand in so ein Glas ungeeigneten Besatz gibt, bezweifel ich. Üblicherweise hat das mit fehlendem Wissen und und nicht mit schlechten Absichten zu tun.

Dazu gehört auch das Märchen man bekäme solche kleinen Becken nicht stabil. Das geht genauso gut wie größere Becken, die kleinen haben sogar den Vorteil in der Beckenbiologie schneller was bewegen zu können. Garnelen sind übrigens ausgesprochen interessante Pfleglinge. Neben den kurzlebigen (~2 Jahre), sich reichlich selbst vermehrenden Zwerggarnelen gibt es auch die "Amano"-Garnelen. Man traut es den eher als Snack vermuteten 4-5 cm Tierchen nicht zu, aber die können ein Alter von >10 Jahren erreichen. 
Ich kenne Beispiele für gestaltete Nanos mit 200ml.So etwas ist ein temporärer optischer Gimmick ohne Besatz.

Meinen 30l Cube habe ich gerade erst wieder raus gekramt und in Betrieb genommen.
 
So sah der nach einer Woche aus. Jetzt ist er 5 Wochen alt, das Becken weitgehend dicht mit Pflanzen und nicht mal der Ansatz von Algen, nicht mal Kieselalgen. Ein Träumer, wer annimmt so etwas ginge ungedüngt. Die Düngung erfolgt nur über das Wasser. Das sind 12 verschiedene Pflanzenarten. Das Bild hatte ich zufällig, wenn es interessiert, kann ich ein aktuelles machen und einstellen. Da wird an Algen auch nichts mehr kommen. Stabil ist es noch nicht, aber auf dem Weg. Besatz ist noch keiner, mal sehen ob überhaupt, auch unter den Garnelen gibt es echte Hingucker. Wenn es stabil ist, dann mache ich es schick.
Mal für die Kenner die  Pflanzenliste:
Marsilea spec.
Rotala spec. "Ceylon/Pink"
Cabomba caroliniana var. caroliniana
Limnophila sessiliflora
Ludwigia spec. "Atlantis"
Bacopa ?
Rotala spec. "H'Ra"
Nesaea triflora
Najas guadalupensis
Hydrocotyle leucocephala
Blyxa japonica
und ein mir noch nicht bekanntes __ Moos.

Es ist sowohl in der Aquaristik als auch im Teich ein unausrottbarer Irrtum, Algen wären unabdingbar. Man braucht sich nur umzusehen, es geht definitiv ohne.

Also kann ich zu solchen Nanos nur zuraten. Die zu betreiben ist mit nicht unerheblicher Eigenleistung in der Erarbeitung des erforderlichen know how verbunden. Wer diesen Aufwand nicht scheut und es auch richtig machen will, der findet die notwendigen Informationen auf flowgrow.de . BTW, da gibt es solche "Aufreger" zum Glück nur sehr selten und haben dann auch nur wenig Resonanz.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo,

auch ich besitze einige Aquarien, darunter befinden bzw. befanden sich auch 2 Nano's.
Besatz waren boraras brigittae (10 Stück) + Nachwuchs, sowie Red Fire Garneln.

Vll. finde ich noch das Bild des anderen Becken's.

@nik - Amano's pflege ich auch, teilweise schon gute 4 Jahre alt. Desweiteren schwirren im 240er noch 2 Pärchen Cambarellus sp. alabama

lG


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo Nik,


> Also kann ich zu solchen Nanos nur zuraten. Die zu betreiben ist mit nicht unerheblicher Eigenleistung in der Erarbeitung des erforderlichen know how verbunden. Wer diesen Aufwand nicht scheut und es auch richtig machen will, der findet die notwendigen Informationen auf flowgrow.de . BTW, da gibt es solche "Aufreger" zum Glück nur sehr selten und haben dann auch nur wenig Resonanz.


das hast Du schön gesagt
Auch ich hab schon einige wunderschöne Nano-Becken gesehen.
Wie ich ja schon schrieb, finde ich die für die von dir erwähnten Garnelen und auch Zwergkrebse durchaus geeignet.
Und interessant ist das Beobachten dieser Tierchen allemal.
Nur von Fischbesatz ist bei dieser Beckenart unbedingt abzuraten, finde ich zumindest.
Das wird jedoch im Fachhandel leider immer öfters verschwiegen
Auch das etwas an Wissen vorhanden sein sollte wird nicht immer erwähnt, schade!
Ich kenne auch einige Leute die haben sich sone Würfel gekauft, Pflanzen, Steinchen und Wasser rein. Tiere gleich hinterher und dann auf die Fensterbank gestellt. Da ist ja das Licht so schön. Nach 4 Wochen wars dann meistens wieder weg, das Becken

Ach ja, ein aktuelles Bild wäre schön, tät mich schon interssieren


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo zusammen,

das ist in der Aquaristik ein ständig präsentes Problem. Es ist kein Aufwand den großen begehrlich blickenden Augen mal nachzugeben und sich schnell so einen Cube hinzustellen, da ist der zu überwindende Widerstand bei einem Teich(__ lein) eindeutig größer. Entsprechend häufig wird mit solchen Cubes Unsinn angestellt. Bei den Teichhaltern hat es auch einen hohen Anteil an Aquarianern, das sind dann die, die sie bezüglich Wasser nicht mehr alle am Sträusschen haben. 

Die Boraras lassen sich durchaus in einem 30er Cube halten. Blaubarsche (Badis badis) und weitere gehen ebenfalls. Trotzdem ginge ich nicht damit hausieren, denn es gibt vom BMELV das Gutachten "Mindestanforderungen an die Haltung von Zierfischen" und da geht unter 60l gar nichts. Die für Nanos geeigneten Fische sind aber alle nicht in der Liste aufgeführt.
In Östereich sind Fische in Aquarien <60l bereits gesetzlich verboten.

Ich bin übrigens Fan von Nanofischen. Bei mir sind es z.B. Danio choprae, das sind Vertreter der 3cm-Klasse - aber für Nanos völlig ungeeignet! Das schwimmfreudige Schwarmfischchen treibt sich in meinem größten Aquarium (90x45x45) herum und ist darin eine ausgesprochene Augenweide. Bei mir wurden die Aquarien über die Jahre zwar mehr, aber deutlich kleiner. Neben dem 90er habe ich nur noch 60cm Becken oder kleiner. Pflanzenaquarien sind viel, viel schöner  , aber auch aufwändiger in der Pflege. Das gezeigte Nano ist einfach nur quick&dirty aufgestellt, das soll erst mal nur wachsen. Wenn es funktioniert, dann mache ich es schick und dann bleibt es auch stehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo zusammen,

nach einer Woche, nach fünf Wochen, Detail.
   

 
Scheiben sind noch nie gereinigt worden, brauche ich bei einem gut laufenden Becken generell nicht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hi Ulli,
sieht chic aus.
Du hast geschrieben, gedüngt wird übers Wasser.
Wie machst du das?
Flüssigdünger zumischen?
Co2 scheidet wohl aus


----------



## nik (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo Ralph,

da ist schon üppig Licht drüber, das geht nicht ohne CO2. Für den Anfang ist das noch Gärungs-CO2, aber die Druckgasflasche ist schon unterwegs. 
Bodengrund ist ungedüngter Quarzsand, der steuert nichts bei.
Die Wasserdüngung ist ein üblicher Volldünger, ansonsten 
Urea zur Stickstoffversorgung 
KH2PO4 zur P-Versorgung und 
KNO3 zur Kaliumversorgung 

Bakterien schmeiße ich auch rein.

Es gibt nur wenige geeignete kommerzielle Produkte. Urea wird schon bei spezielleren Anbietern nur in Spuren verwendet. Das ist kein Hexenwerk, aber man muss schon wissen was man tut. Das sprengt den Thread -> flowgrow.de

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*



nik schrieb:


> Das gezeigte Nano ist einfach nur quick&dirty aufgestellt, das soll erst mal nur wachsen. Wenn es funktioniert, dann mache ich es schick und dann bleibt es auch stehen.
> 
> Mit freundlichem Gruß
> Nik


Hm, grade dieses quick&dirty aufgestellt ist für einen langjährigen Aquarianer mit meheren Becken kein Thema....

Besonders simpel, weil man Pflanzen und Biologie schnell aus den eingefahrenen Becken reinsteckt. Wenn es nicht richtig läuft dreht man es mal gerade um und macht es neu....alles kein Thema..... Pflanzen und sonstiges ist alles da. Das schwierigste ist das Wasser zur Tolette zu bringen.

So ein Becken steht dann ein - zwei Jahre und dann wird es neu gemacht oder kommt auf den Dachboden oder...

Ich kann auch noch diverse Becken vom Boden holen. Als meine Kids eins haben wollte .... kein Thema..... Abdeckung Licht Filter alles noch da. Höchste Anzahl bei mir waren mal 15 oder so.

Jedoch das ist die Geschichte von aktiven Aquarianern. Das ist aber nix für jemanden der sich mal ein Becken hinstellen möchte. Unter 60 Liter ist nix für einen Neuling....würde sogar sagen ein Anfänger sollte mindestens 80-100 Liter nehmen.



Meine Meinung.

Ach, und es geht auch ohne CO2


----------



## nik (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo,

du machst es mir gleich schwierig. Nach vielen Jahren im Netz lasse ich Leute schnell sein, die nicht ihren Namen unter ihren Schrieb setzen.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hm, grade dieses quick&dirty aufgestellt ist für einen langjährigen Aquarianer mit meheren Becken kein Thema....
> 
> Besonders simpel, weil man Pflanzen und Biologie schnell aus den eingefahrenen Becken reinsteckt. Wenn es nicht richtig läuft dreht man es mal gerade um und macht es neu....alles kein Thema..... Pflanzen und sonstiges ist alles da. Das schwierigste ist das Wasser zur Tolette zu bringen.


Ja, du bist ein erfahrener Aquarianer. Natürlich hast du Recht. Das was du beschreibst ist aber schon ein Ding was viele nicht wissen. Manche machen lange, auch mit mehreren Becken rum und erreichen das nicht.

Ich bin zum Einen schlimm neugierig und dann will ich zum Anderen aus eigener Vita heraus Reproduzierbarkeit für das Aufsetzen eines ordentlichen Aquariums - auch ohne die von dir beschriebenen, üblicherweise über viele Jahre erarbeiteten Voraussetzungen - erreichen.
Das kann sich ein blutiger, aber interessierter Anfänger trotz erwünschter Diversität der Sichtweisen im Flowgrow erlesen ohne auch nur ein einziges mal posten zu müssen. Das ist erklärtes Ziel der Plattform. Das Thema Algen ist im Grunde so überflüssig wie nur was und kein Mensch will sich darüber unterhalten. Die primären Themen sind Pflanzen und Gestaltung. Im Flowgrow wurden entsprechende Strukturen geschaffen um das omnipräsente Algenproblem anhand der gebotenen Informationen im Vorfeld zu lösen. Resultat ist, Flowgrow ist im Netz *die* Anlaufstelle für Algenprobleme geworden. Selbst Malawi Aquarianer wollen in einer Pflanzen Community ihr Algenproblem gelöst haben. Die Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe wird noch ausgebaut werden. Manche sind zu bequem und wollen zur Lösung getragen werden. Das kann keine Plattform leisten.

Mein gezeigtes Nano ist übrigens auch wieder ein Versuch. Die Pflanzen sind von einem anderen Aquarianer und ich weiß, jener ist ein Könner in Pflanzen! Obwohl er davon sprach, ein Teil der Pflanzen wäre aus einem Becken mit (gering) Algen und __ Schnecken, war ich allenfalls interessiert ob da überhaupt etwas auftaucht, es kommt nichts. 
Es müsste gerade dich beeindrucken, dass mit einem an Silikat reichen Leitungswasser bis jetzt nicht einmal Kieselalgen auftauchen. Ich vermute aber schon es wird noch einen Anflug geben. Das ist in seiner geringen Ausprägung in jedem Fall bemerkenswert. Viel interessanter war mir die Entwicklung der Pflanzen nach dem Wechsel der Umgebungsbedingungen.



> Jedoch das ist die Geschichte von aktiven Aquarianern. Das ist aber nix für jemanden der sich mal ein Becken hinstellen möchte. Unter 60 Liter ist nix für einen Neuling....würde sogar sagen ein Anfänger sollte mindestens 80-100 Liter nehmen.


Da widerspreche ich. Im Grunde könnte ich den Betrieb - ohne die Voraussetzungen eines gewachsenen Aquarianers - in einem, na ja schon längeren Absatz beschreiben. Größte Hürde ist für die meisten die Makrodüngung, der Umgang mit Düngesalzen. 



> Ach, und es geht auch ohne CO2


Ja, allerdings weiß ich auch um den Unterschied. Das ist eine persönliche Entscheidung und steht nicht zur Diskussion. Mir geht es auch darum Pflanzen in Bestform hinzustellen. 

Wichtiger, geradezu zentral, ist die Bedeutung der Mikroflora, der mikrobiologischen Ausstattung eines Aquariums. Die ist der Grund für ein funktionierendes Biotop, macht es stabil und unanfällig für Probleme. Ob das dann viel oder wenig CO2, Nährstoffe, Filterleistung, etc. hat, ist dann nicht mehr entscheidend. In einem noch nicht stabilen Biotop halte ich diese Faktoren aber schon für begünstigend bzw. beungünstigend.  

Das ist jetzt verbal verlaufen bis OT. Wir kommen ja vom 7l Becken mit Besatzempfehlung. So etwas wird immer wieder vorkommen, genauso wie immer wieder Leute annehmen werden das umsetzen zu können. Der "Aufreger" war es mir allenfalls wert darauf hinzuweisen, dass es - den erforderlichen Aufwand herausstellend - die Informationen für den erfolgreichen Betrieb solcher Nanos gibt und wo es sie gibt. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo Nik,


> Urea zur Stickstoffversorgung
> KH2PO4 zur P-Versorgung und
> KNO3 zur Kaliumversorgung


Das meinte ich als ich schrieb das eine Grundwissen vorhanden sein sollte.

Reines Urea gibt's in der Apotheke, besorg ich mir da immer als Zusatz für eine Lösung zum erzielen von Effektlackierungen(Kein Witz!)


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*



nik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du machst es mir gleich schwierig. Nach vielen Jahren im Netz lasse ich Leute schnell sein, die nicht ihren Namen unter ihren Schrieb setzen.



Tschuldige, in den anderen Foren habe ich den in der Signatur......habe hier nur noch nicht die Sig - Einstellung gefunden.



nik schrieb:


> Wichtiger, geradezu zentral, ist die Bedeutung der Mikroflora, der mikrobiologischen Ausstattung eines Aquariums. Die ist der Grund für ein funktionierendes Biotop, macht es stabil und unanfällig für Probleme.


 Das Becken oben hat hinter den Sandsteinplatten der Rückwand  Filtermatten. Nur um für die Mikroflora mehr Platz zu schaffen. Im Becken meiner Kids habe ich ne Böschungsmatte auf einer Filtermatte als Rückwand. Bin da voll auf deiner Welle



Gruß Totto


----------



## Patrick K (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

Hallo 


[OT]@ Totto schau mal hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/359762/[/OT]


Gruss Obs


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

 und ich habe schon Gesucht wie ein Blöder.

Danke für die Info


----------



## Patrick K (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Oh Gott! 7 l Aquarium*

[OT]du kannst gleich weiter suchen fehlt ja nur noch einer [/OT]

Gruss Obs


----------

